# was bringt der jmicron treiber?



## constantinosand (17. November 2012)

was bringt der jmicron treiber?
vor allem der JMB36X SATA2 treiber für mein p55 pro/usb3 asrock mainboard

is der obligatorisch?
welche nachteile bringt ein nichtgebrauch dieses treibers?


----------



## Westcoast (18. November 2012)

jmicron ist meist ein festplattencontroller treiber für SATA. bei manchen boards ist dadurch zusätzlicher Raid set möglich oder eventuell für backup.
man braucht diesen treiber nicht zwingend, jenachdem wieviel platten man anschliesst.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. November 2012)

Ich würde immer nur die SATA Anschlüsse des Chipsatzes verwenden 

Die Zusatz Controller sind meist langsamer.


----------



## constantinosand (18. November 2012)

a endlich mal wieder eine rationale diskussion im pcgh forum
das weiss ich sehr wertzuschätzen

ich hab sieben sata anschlüsse auf meinem board
was is genau der unterschied der zusatz- und controller?

nebenbei
du hast ne evga gpu
inwiefern hastu ggf spulenpfeifen mit deiner evga 690?


----------



## Westcoast (18. November 2012)

ich habe keine spulefiepen mit meiner gtx 690, die karte macht kein mucks.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. November 2012)

Manche SATA Anschlüsse sind über den Chipsatz und manche über den Cpntroller angebunden.
Allerdings ist es über den Chipsatz viel schneller, also würde ich auch nur die vom Chipsatz verwenden.

Ein Blick ins Handbuch genügt und du weißt es.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. November 2012)

Der handelsübliche Chipsatz deckt so und so viele Anschlüsse ab, brauch man mehr übernimmt der zusätzliche Controller. Zusatz heißt im Mainboard Fall mehr Stromverbrauch (minimal), meistens per PCIe eingebunden, ... bei meinem Board ist so ein Controller 1x als SATA3 (6GB/s) und 1x als eSATA Controller verbaut da ich noch den alten X58 Chipsatz habe.

Wenn du die Anschlüsse nicht nutzt, kann man die in der Regel im BIOS abschalten, dann fragt Windows auch nie nach einem Treiber. Wenn du den Treiber deinstallierst, wird dich Windows immer nach einem Treiber fragen, bzw. du hast ewig ein unbekanntes Gerät im Gerätemanager.


----------

